# ya voy! ya vengo!



## willg

ciao a tutti!

Ho bisogno d'aiuto per esprimere questo:

Per esempio:
é hora di mangiare e il cibo é gia servito, qualcuno mi chiama per andare a mangiare e io rispondo "ya voy" come sarebbe in italino?

ho dimenticato un livro e per portarlo dico: "ya vengo porto il livro" come sarebbe in italiano?


----------



## lautaro

> Per esempio:
> *è* *ora* di mangiare e il cibo *è* gia servito, qualcuno mi chiama per andare a mangiare e io rispondo "ya voy" come sarebbe in itali*a*no?


sarebbe "arrivo" o "vengo", oppure "sto arrivando".


> *H*o dimenticato un li*b*ro e per portarlo dico: "ya vengo porto il li*b*ro" come sarebbe in italiano?


Scusa, ma qui la frase è mezza in italiano e mezza in spagnolo. Credo che tu voglia dire "ya vengo, te traigo el libro" o no? Se fosse così io direi "Arrivo, ti porto il libro".


----------



## Neuromante

No, no.
Esa construción significa que se va un momento a recoger el libro y vuelve en seguida. Yo lo traduciría por "Torno subito, vado a prendere il libro"


----------



## Silvia10975

E se ti dico "Vieni, il pranzo è pronto!" e tu rispondi "Arrivo (subito)", come lo diresti in spagnolo? Personalmente ho sempre usato la formula "Ya voy", ma non essendo madrelingua non ho la certezza di essere nel giusto.


----------



## Antpax

Hola Silvia:

Está bien. La frase más común sería "ya voy" o simplemente "voy".

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Silvia10975

Oh grazie Ant 
Nel caso invece voglia esprimere l'espressione "Torno subito, vado a prendere il libro" direi "Ya regreso, voy a recoger el libro". Questa come la vedi?


----------



## Antpax

Es que no entiendo del todo la frase en italiano. Supongo que depende del contexto. Como dijo Neuro, si estás en un sitio y de repente te acuerdas que te has dejado el libro en el coche, por ejemplo, dirías "ahora vuelvo, que voy a coger el libro" (vas al coche y vuelves).

Pero si en el ejemplo anterior que te llaman para comer, y estás en otro lado dirías "ahora voy, que tengo que coger el libro", para decir que tardarás un poquito, que no vas automáticamente.

¿se entiende más o menos?

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## sabrinita85

Silvia10975 said:


> Oh grazie Ant
> Nel caso invece voglia esprimere l'espressione "Torno subito, vado a prendere il libro" direi "Ya regreso, voy a recoger el libro". Questa come la vedi?


Io direi: 
Ya vuelvo... Oppure Ahora vuelvo...

Quería añadir que cuando uno dice "La cena está lista", en italiano (La cena è pronta!) se responde también "Eccooo!" o "Eccomiii!", en el sentido de que uno va a llegar ahora para cenar.


----------



## Silvia10975

Ah! _¡Ahora vuelvo!_ Perfetto, grazie!


----------



## Antpax

Silvia10975 said:


> Ah! _¡Ahora vuelvo!_ Perfetto, grazie!


 
Hola otra vez:

Te pongo otras que también se usan, que hoy estoy generoso .

"Vuelvo en un minuto/en nada", "estoy aquí en un minuto/en nada" y, esta que me encanta, "vuelvo en un pis pas" .

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## esteban

La gente non sempre fa la distinzione fra ir/venir e llevar/traer ma in realtà esiste una differenza tra di loro. _Ir_ implica che il locutore si muove verso un posto diverso di cui si trova, mentre che _venir_ significa che il locutore torna allo stesso posto.

Se Juana invita a Maurizio al suo compleanno a casa sua e Maurizio dice: 

"Voy a la fiesta de Juana" significa che quando Maurizio fa questo enunciato NON SI TROVA a casa di Juana. 

"Vengo a la fiesta de Juana" vuol dire invece che quando Maurizio fa questo enunciato SI TROVA a casa di Juana.

C'è la stessa logica dietro la differenza tra llevar/traer.
Se riconsideriamo lo stesso esempio, se Maurizio dice:

"Le llevo mi regalo a Juana para su cumpleaños" significa che quando Maurizio fa questo enunciato NON SI TROVA a casa di Juana. 

"Le traigo mi regalo a Juana para su cumpleaños" vuol dire invece che quando Maurizio fa questo enunciato SI TROVA a casa di Juana.

_Non esitare a correggere i miei errori._

Saludos

esteban


----------



## Mª Antonia

El uso del "venire" o "andare" (venir o ir) es distinto en italiano que en español. 

En español, el verbo "ir" se utiliza para indicar un movimiento hacia la persona con la que estamos hablando, de modo que, si alguien llama a tu puerta, tienes que decir: Voy! (pero no diríamos: Vengo!)

En cambio, en italiano, diríamos: Vengo! (pero no diríamos: Vado!)

Ej.: Chi mi accompagna? Vengo io!  -  ¿Quién me acompaña? ¡Voy yo!


Una curiosidad: en catalán utilizamos también el "venir" en estos casos (como en italiano).

Saludos.


----------



## willg

grazie mille, allora sarebbe "arrivo subito...." e "torno subito..."?


----------



## Silvia10975

"Torno subito!" lo usi solo se sei in un posto, te ne vai, poi ritorni nello stesso luogo  Mentre se se sei in un posto e vai in un altro, allora usi "Arrivo subito!".


----------



## willg

Chiaro capisco ma non so perche sopra dicono qualcosa come "andare a prendere il libro"
pensavo que "andare a piu un altro verbo" non si usasse.


----------



## Silvia10975

Come no! 
Andare a mangiare, andare a dormire, andare a pescare... Si usa moltissimo!


----------



## neutrino2

Antpax said:


> "vuelvo en un pis pas" .


  Yo siempre he pensado que era *en un* *plis plas*. ¿Se puede decir de las dos formas?


----------



## Antpax

neutrino2 said:


> Yo siempre he pensado que era *en un* *plis plas*. ¿Se puede decir de las dos formas?


 
Hola Neu:

Sí, se puede decir de las dos maneras. Por mi barrio se dice más la de "pis pas", pero las dos te valen.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Azzurra

Y ¿"_vuelvo al tiro_"? Creo haberla aprendida siguiendo una telenovela chilena...


----------



## lautaro

En español chileno "al tiro" significa "enseguida" , "en un momento".


----------



## Mª Antonia

En España no se usa esta expresión, al menos yo no la he oído nunca.


----------



## willg

> Come no!
> Andare a mangiare, andare a dormire, andare a pescare... Si usa moltissimo!


 
Ma queste sono alcune eccezioni perche normalmente mai se usa, o per lo meno questo é cio che ho imparato, andare come in spagnolo per dire "voy hacer algo o voy a ver algo" etc.


----------



## Silvia10975

Scusami Willig, ribadisco, non sono eccezioni, il verbo si usa così come te l'ho spiegato, normalmente e quotidianamente!
Se qualcuno ti chiede "Dove vai?" l'unica maniera di rispondere è "Vado a (fare qualcosa)".


----------



## willg

Prima avevo chiesto lo stesso e mi avevano detto questo:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=836834
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=902891


----------



## sabrinita85

willg said:


> Davvero? allora posso dire anche "vado a chiamare qualcuno" o "vado a togliere qualcosa" etc, senza nessun problema?


Certo...
e se proprio non ti piace, alla domanda "Dove vai?" puoi ridspondere: "A prendere un caffé", senza il 'vado'. Ma se ce lo metti non è assolutamente sbagliato.


----------



## Silvia10975

Esatto Sabri! Solo che se nessuno ti chiede nulla e tu devi enunciare la tua prossima azione bisogna proprio che tu ce lo metta  "Vado a fare la spesa, vi serve qualcosa?".
Ho letto i threads, Willg, forse ho capito dove sta il fulcro del tuo dubbio. L'italiano "vado a" non corrisponde allo spagnolo "voy a", come già spiegato negli altri threads. Mentre in italiano rappresenta proprio l'azione fisica, il movimento, in spagnolo no, serve per indicare la prossimità temporale dell'azione. Ho fatto centro?


----------



## willg

Certo certo! credo che questo sia il fulcro cui non capivo! Allora tu mi spieghi che in italiano si riferisce propio all'azione in movimento e in spagnolo e per simplemente esprimere quello che si fará dopo.


----------



## Antpax

Silvia10975 said:


> Esatto Sabri! Solo che se nessuno ti chiede nulla e tu devi enunciare la tua prossima azione bisogna proprio che tu ce lo metta  "Vado a fare la spesa, vi serve qualcosa?".
> Ho letto i threads, Willg, forse ho capito dove sta il fulcro del tuo dubbio. L'italiano "vado a" non corrisponde allo spagnolo "voy a", come già spiegato negli altri threads. Mentre in italiano rappresenta proprio l'azione fisica, il movimento, in spagnolo no, serve per indicare la prossimità temporale dell'azione. Ho fatto centro?


 
Hola Silvia:

Realmente en español sirve para las dos cosas, tanto para indicar un futuro próximo como para indicar la acción de ir a algún sitio. Así por ejemplo:

- Voy a Roma -- Vado a Roma
- Voy a Roma a estudiar italiano -- vado a Roma per studiare italiano

Estas dos serían correctas tanto en español como en italiano ¿no?

Sin embargo:

- El próximo año voy a estudiar italiano -- Il prossimo anno vado a estudiare italiano  

Aquí la frase es correcta en español pero no en italiano, porque no implica "movimiento", sino un futuro próximo. Es así ¿no? En italiano sería "il prossimo anno studierò italiano".

¿o me estoy haciendo un lío?

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Efectivamente, es como dices tú, Ant. 
El "voy a" español se usa para las dos cosas. En concreto, en tu segundo ejemplo se expresa la idea de futuro, por lo tanto no se puede traducir con "vado a studiare italiano".


----------

